# 9 months old ears not up problem



## kudogoku (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello,
Nice to meet you all.
Let get straight to the problem.
My puppy's ears is not up and he's already 9 months old.
The thing is I don't even know that he's pure breed or not but the seller said he is (My brother is really convinced so he brought him home. 
When he was 4 months, sometimes his ears stand after he awake for a while then down again.
When he was 5 months I started to worry but when I ask the vet he said we don't need to do anything. 
His ears would go up by their own.
Then when he was 7-8 months, I take him to another vet and ask him if I need to do anything with his ears 
and the vet said his ears would not go up anymore. It already pass the time that the ears would go up.
So we tried to glue them several weeks and the result is one of his ear did stand but very weak and another didn't
We really love him no matter what his ears will become but I hope that both of his ears would strongly stand up. 
I have attached some of his picture in this thread.

Is there any chance that his ears would be firmly up in the future.

PS. He did have a bad habit of not eating when he was small but he's alright now, I think.
However many people did say he is too thin. Is he really? 
Do I need to add any supplements for him?
Also did his pose strange? I means I feel that it is a little bit strange though.

Thanks for all answers


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: I don't know about the ears but he is a handsome gsd.
This older thread has some advice:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/151083-any-hope-15-month-old-one-floppy-ear-2.html


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

He is purebred, weight looks fine, left ear looks damaged?


----------



## kudogoku (Dec 20, 2016)

Fodder said:


> He is purebred, weight looks fine, left ear looks damaged?


Thank you for your answer.
So he is really a pure breed and his weight is fine. 
Well...about the left ear, it did look damaged, right?
But then when we went to the vet they said it's just floppy and they wouldn't do a thing about it at all.
They said he might be mixed and it's in his gene.
I tried several vet and they won't do anything. So I really don't know what to do. 
What should I do? Can I fixed it on my own?


----------



## kudogoku (Dec 20, 2016)

Dear Mary Beth,
Thank you!
He is a sweet boy.
Thank you for the thread as well. I will try those.
Hope they will be up firmly in the future!


----------



## ThePunisher_Richard (Mar 20, 2017)

It can take up to a year in some cases. You should look into taping too.


----------

